# '66 Galaxie



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

Here's my version of Wendell Scott's '66 Galaxie. This was based off the AMT kit. The gauge insert didn't fit, so I had to modify the dash to make it appear as it should have. The asbestos pad for heat was replicated by using athletic tape. The shocks, rollcage and headlight covers are scratch-built. The car was lowered all the way around. The decals are by PowerSlide. I don't like the kit-supplied rear window straps, so I'll be replacing those. 





































Here's the dash










the engine










and the chassis


----------



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

Another clean, sharp build! Nice!


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Looks great!

I agree on the straps - way too thick.


----------



## dge467 (Jul 6, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## camaro75 (Feb 12, 2010)

*Sweet!*

*Awesome Ford Buddy!...:thumbsup:*


----------



## Peatbog (Dec 2, 2013)

Nice job on the lowering of the car. That looks good.


----------



## Bandit17 (Jan 25, 2010)

I know this is an old post, but it looks great all the same!

Very nice work, Love those Galaxies, I am building one right now for a slot car, hope it looks as nice as yours!


----------

